# Could a female betta thrive in 1 gallon?



## zacheyp (Dec 27, 2011)

So I am getting. a five gallon tank any day!!! I plan to divide it in half. On 1 side I plan to keep a male betta! I want to save as many bettas as possible from cold cups so could I divide the other half in 2 and keep 2 females?


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

I would not divide a 5g more than once. It just seems too much to me, and if you want to keep a female in a 1g, I would just get her a separate one so she has space without the possible stress of neighbors.


----------



## zacheyp (Dec 27, 2011)

bettafish15 said:


> I would not divide a 5g more than once. It just seems too much to me, and if you want to keep a female in a 1g, I would just get her a separate one so she has space without the possible stress of neighbors.


Why would it be to much if i used opaque borders


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

I see too many bettas in stores lined up in cups ragged and torn from flaring at each other. In fact I picked out Ludendorff he was flaring at his neighbor and looked stunning! But to live, no I wouldn't keep a transparent divider.


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

I think it would be to much for the bioload. I would just get some 1 gallon tanks. They look nicer to. A 5 gallon should only really be divided once.


----------



## Jrf456 (Jun 23, 2011)

a123andpoof said:


> I think it would be to much for the bioload. I would just get some 1 gallon tanks. They look nicer to. A 5 gallon should only really be divided once.


+1


----------



## zacheyp (Dec 27, 2011)

Jrf456 said:


> +1


Could a male be kept in a 1


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

Zacheyp, I personally feel that a betta requires at least a 2.5 gallon tank.

1 gallons are extremely difficult to heat consistantly, and you'd need to do a 100% water change every two days. They're small, and honestly a betta would end up feeling cramped in there. 

2 and a half gallon tanks only need one 50% and one 100% water change a week, they're larger, and easier to heat. Seeing as betta's enjoy swimming and moving and exploring, having a larger tank with more room for decor would help keep your boy fit and happy.

You could technically fit a betta in a 1 gallon if you wanted, but the goal of fish keeping is to make sure your betta thrives, not just survives.


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

Yes. Though I wouldn't recommend it. I will keep females in 1g cause they are much smaller usually. Males I would only put in 2+ gallons. I understand you want to help as many as possible and thats great, but do think about the future. Will you get tired of having a ton of tanks and fish? 1 gallons are a lot of work. You have to clean them 3 or more times a week. Are you willing to do that for 3+ years? I just don't want you to get to overwhelmed when you still are new to this.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Oh, is the purpose to save them all? o.o 
As much as I want to agree with you and help save them all, well the reason they're still sold in stores is because there is a consumer demand for them. Buying them all up would be redundant then bc the store would just re-order the number back in. Also, a ridiculous pile of 1 gallons would end up being a hassle for one person trying to care for them all, seeing the cleanings required. I think 1gallons are fine for people in small amounts, like 3 or 4 or something that's manageable.


----------



## Jrf456 (Jun 23, 2011)

JKfish said:


> Zacheyp, I personally feel that a betta requires at least a 2.5 gallon tank.
> 
> 1 gallons are extremely difficult to heat consistantly, and you'd need to do a 100% water change every two days. They're small, and honestly a betta would end up feeling cramped in there.
> 
> ...


Not always true. My boy Garland stresses out in anything bigger than a 1.5 gallon. =]


----------



## zacheyp (Dec 27, 2011)

Then no one gallon!!!!


----------



## zacheyp (Dec 27, 2011)

What tank would you recommend?


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

That is probably best!


----------



## zacheyp (Dec 27, 2011)

a123andpoof said:


> That is probably best!


????


----------



## wolfiegreen (Jan 23, 2012)

critter keepers the bow tank series at petsmart ect


----------



## zacheyp (Dec 27, 2011)

What is the critter keeper?


----------



## wolfiegreen (Jan 23, 2012)

Ummm a critter keepr is that thing thats plastic you can put lizards and stuf in but they make good cheap tanks but dont have filters. Ive got my orange dalmation male in one and he seems fine. 

http://www.bing.com/shopping/kritter-keepers-rectangle-large-14-1-2-x-8-3-4-x-9-3-4-h/p/5D153A61CD663B2F477E?q=critter+keeper&lpq=critter%20keeper&FORM=HURE
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=88555 this will thel you how many gallons eacch holds.


----------



## zacheyp (Dec 27, 2011)

I want a filter but it has to be ABSOLUTEY SILENT any ideas?


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

JKfish said:


> Zacheyp, I personally feel that a betta requires at least a 2.5 gallon tank.
> 
> 1 gallons are extremely difficult to heat consistantly, and you'd need to do a 100% water change every two days. They're small, and honestly a betta would end up feeling cramped in there.
> 
> ...



I use two one gallons- and my bettas thrive, I don't think they could be happier as they currently are. And there isn't a whole lot of trouble heating a one gallon- you just have to make sure to get a heater that works best for your set up, and location of the tank.. and they require the exact same #/% water change per week as a 2.5- it all depends whether or not there is a filter. 
Water changes every 2 days is too much- as the water can technically be too clean and could in turn put the betta at a disadvantage. 


OP- I would only divide by one- as even though you are dividing into 1 gallons, it will be less then a gallon due to substrate and having the water level lowered to help prevent jumping over. 
Having a male and female next to each other is no different then having two males, or two females next to one another. In time they will get used to each other, and they will flare/dance just the same regardless of sex. I have all of mine in rows and they are in perfect few of opposite sexes with no issues, no stresses and no ailments.

*Kritter Keepers* are great- I have some of the aquatic ones from PetCo.. cheap, easy to clean and heat. You don't need a filter for a betta as long as you are willing to do weekly 100% water changes. 
The filter will depend on the size of the tank, and the flow of the filter- what size tanks it works best with.

For anything smaller then 5 gallons I don't even worry about a filter, as there won't be a stable cycle, and trying to vacuum something small can be frustrating.. I prefer to just do the 100%, but that is my preference.


----------



## zacheyp (Dec 27, 2011)

Why would I need to lower water?


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

In a divided tank you have to keep the water lower so they don't jump to the other side.


----------



## zacheyp (Dec 27, 2011)

Then I'm not going divided are there any fish I could keep with a betta in a 5?


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

No. A 5 gallon does not give enough room for the betta to form his own territory, and tankmates would just bother him. It would also be a strain on the bioload. Most fish small enough to be in a 5 gallon are also schooling fish, so you'd not be able to keep them happy. If you want tankmates, get at least a ten gallon.

I just want to weigh in on people keeping females in smaller containers than males. I've found that most of my girls are not that much smaller than my males. They are also a darn sight more active, so I think, if anything, females need more space than males. Just my two cents.


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

Bombalurina said:


> No. A 5 gallon does not give enough room for the betta to form his own territory, and tankmates would just bother him. It would also be a strain on the bioload. Most fish small enough to be in a 5 gallon are also schooling fish, so you'd not be able to keep them happy. If you want tankmates, get at least a ten gallon.
> 
> I just want to weigh in on people keeping females in smaller containers than males. I've found that most of my girls are not that much smaller than my males. They are also a darn sight more active, so I think, if anything, females need more space than males. Just my two cents.


I do agree with you on the whole female in smaller containers. They are more active. My one female though has been in the 1g for over a year. She is maybe an inch. She is 2. She is small. My other female has like 3 gallons and is also small. I find It just depends on the fish. Sakura needed more space while Haruna never was as active so she does well in a 1g. Just wanted to point out that it does depend on the fish. I guess I for the most part go off size of fish. Except with Sakura cause she if a favorite XD


----------



## zacheyp (Dec 27, 2011)

I think I found the perfect tank For 1 betta quiet filter and all the marineland3! I know they say the filter is powerful but o have a controller thingy from another wilted to put over it. What do you think of this tank?


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

Marineland makes pretty good quality stuff. 3 gallons is good as well.

And to answer the op's question *even though it has probably been answered 10 times): No a betta will probably never "thrive"in a 1 gallon. They can live in 1 gallon, but they will not thrive.


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

That looks good! Never used it though. With proper water quality I think they can. My fish is a good example. She is thriving in a 1 gallon. Like said before it depends on the fish.


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

Yeah I guess it does...


----------



## Jrf456 (Jun 23, 2011)

Myates said:


> I use two one gallons- and my bettas thrive, I don't think they could be happier as they currently are. And there isn't a whole lot of trouble heating a one gallon- you just have to make sure to get a heater that works best for your set up, and location of the tank.. and they require the exact same #/% water change per week as a 2.5- it all depends whether or not there is a filter.
> Water changes every 2 days is too much- as the water can technically be too clean and could in turn put the betta at a disadvantage.
> 
> 
> ...


+1


----------



## zacheyp (Dec 27, 2011)

i have awesome news! the tank paid for itself tonight as i won my superbowl pool!


----------



## zacheyp (Dec 27, 2011)

i am my filtered and heater 3 gallon how often wiill i have to change the water


----------



## zacheyp (Dec 27, 2011)

zacheyp said:


> i am my filtered and heater 3 gallon how often wiill i have to change the water


anyone?


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Filtered? I would change it 50% once a week. I don't know about 100% chenges. I don't keep filters in my 2.5 and 3 gallon so I do more frequent changes.


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

Hmmm, smaller tanks don't tend to keep a cycle balanced quite as well as larger tanks, so you'd have to keep an eye on it. I personally think a 50% once a week would be fine so long as you monitored the water quality and kept an eye on your fish's health. If there's a consistant decline in health or water quality over the weeks, you'd want to add an additional 50%, or perhaps even a 100%


----------

